# Any Shows Near Me?



## bottlefish

I have just moved to the south here in  the past year and was wondering if anyone knows of any shows or bottle clubs in the Myrtle Beach, SC area.  Not much digging to do here but have found some bobbing along in a kayak in the swamps and rivers.


----------



## sandchip

Don't know how far you want to drive, but the Smyrna (Atlanta), Ga. show is Sept. 11 & 12, and the Jacksonville, Fla. show is Nov. 14.  The Columbia, SC show is early in the year, but I don't have a date on it yet.  It's by far the best show in the south.

Welcome aboard, by the way!


----------



## sandchip

As an update, the Smyrna show has been cancelled, not on part of the club, but by the hosting facility due to none other than COVID.  They are looking for another facility, but this will take time.  This was to be their 50th anniversary show, so it's a big disappointment.  I'll let everyone know as information becomes available.


----------

